# Frikin weaksauce 40



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

My bro shawn broke his 40 today as you see above on the tiniest of gaps. This fork is a POS. Shoulda lasted a whole race season. The fall he took was easier then i've seen anyone on a dh race course. If this is what happens when your bike hits a log at 20mph i could only imagine what happens going 35 through a rock garden










As you can see behind Shawn is the step down drop. The drop itself is 18 inches and the gap is 2.5 feet. He went tried to stop and couldnt b4 the gap jumped onto the tree and his bike hit the log on the landing.

Frikin weaksauce


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

oh dayum...


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

So in other words, he crashed and his fork slammed into a log?


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Did the arch bear the impact? I could see that snapping the lowers. 

Is he going to sell the fork or get new lowers and keep riding?


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Good job. Its not like FOX wont hook him up...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Cute earings. Sucks about the fork. I twisted the lowers on my boxxer today, weaksauce.


----------



## rockymt21 (Dec 19, 2004)

Can I have the fork?

Dan


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

err, cough, Monster T, Cough, cough.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Master_Jako said:


> err, cough, Monster T, Cough, cough.


8 cough 8 cough 8 cough


----------



## Ride To The Hills (Mar 14, 2004)

*bent boxxer*



konabiker said:


> Cute earings. Sucks about the fork. I twisted the lowers on my boxxer today, weaksauce.


Theres a thread over on Ridemonkey about putting 05 lowers on an 04 boxxer and Acadian, Vitox and a couple other boxxer gurus said it works great and that the 05 lowers are stiffer and stronger than the 04s.
probably already knew that, but whatever.
-rtth


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA

"I ran hella f----in hard into a tree and somehow i don't know why my fork broke"

HAHAHAHA


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

yea, no way thats warrenty-able. you should send them to me really fast.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

zerossix said:


> yea, no way thats warrenty-able. you should send them to me really fast.


Yes, but you do realize (or so ive personally heard) that this is the first broken 40. Fox doesent want a bad reputation for this fork so they most likely WILL take care of him...


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Yes, but you do realize (or so ive personally heard) that this is the first broken 40. Fox doesent want a bad reputation for this fork so they most likely WILL take care of him...


sarcasm like whoa


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

let me be a little more specific. the fork never touched anything. logs dirt trees, spikes. nada nothing. the tire hit the log. not the fork. there is no reason for the fork to fail in such a way. i hope fox has fixed this issue with the 06 forks. it cracked right between the honeycomb on the back on the brake arch.


----------



## HuckMyAge (Jan 27, 2005)

Yea Fox will hook him up. This would look really bad if they didn't plus he dropped alot on that fork deserves a new one.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

zachdank said:


> this thread is a joke. you slam your fork into a log who knows how hard, and break it. hmmmmmmmmm. i hope they don't warranty that $hit just cuz your such a tool.
> let me tell you boys and girlz, i sent a 60 ft. air on a fox40 this weekend and it holds up beautifully. The fox 40 rules all forks. don't listen to this tool.
> 
> I have owned and ridden a monster T, 888, and a Shiver. as of now i would say that the Fox40 owns all of them combined.


Omg can I see teh piczorz


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

zachdank said:


> your tire hit a log and the arch broke. riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
> my homeboy broke his Kona Stinky today. he was just riding off a curb in the parking lot.


wait you rockin a 40 now zach?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

I hear the FOX warrantee guy monitors this forum and signs on as ????????


----------



## DH'er16 (Jan 28, 2004)

I think you are being quick to judge and very naive about this. I havent heard of a broken 40 before this and there are plenty of riders that go bigger than you on them. If this one broke in the way you said under the condition you said, which probably arent entirely true, its probably just that this was a freak accident and that fork had problems in manufacturing.

In the end boys and girls, dont diss an entire model for one freak accident.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

DH'er16 said:


> I think you are being quick to judge and very naive about this. I havent heard of a broken 40 before this and there are plenty of riders that go bigger than you on them. If this one broke in the way you said under the condition you said, which probably arent entirely true, its probably just that this was a freak accident and that fork had problems in manufacturing.
> 
> In the end boys and girls, dont diss an entire model for one freak accident.


WERD
the last fork I broke was of no fault of the fork


----------



## mtbkid (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah take that Fox 40!!!!!!

it probably killed itself because you were only doing 2 foot gaps.

seriously, dont you think that you guys are a little quick to judge? thats one, out of all the people that ride that them, reported that is.


----------



## DH'er16 (Jan 28, 2004)

mtbkid said:


> it probably killed itself because you were only doing 2 foot gaps.


HAHAHA I'm sure the lowers were just trying to rip themselves off and go hit something huge.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

zachdank said:


> this thread is a joke. you slam your fork into a log who knows how hard, and break it. hmmmmmmmmm. i hope they don't warranty that $hit just cuz your such a tool.
> let me tell you boys and girlz, i sent a 60 ft. air on a fox40 this weekend and it holds up beautifully. The fox 40 rules all forks. don't listen to this tool.
> 
> I have owned and ridden a monster T, 888, and a Shiver. as of now i would say that the Fox40 owns all of them combined.


senior toolshed. mayb you didnt read the whole thread but let me sum it up for ya. The bike was almost stopped. mayb going 5 mph if that it hit the log. which is an impact every bike should take. The fork cracked at the brake arch. i was not riding the bike and it does not belong to me so this is as far as i will go.

if fox steps up to the plate on this one i will b greatly surprised. you can easily see that their fork was not built to take the rigors of riding day after day. i will gladly bet $5 that you break yours by the end of the summer.

i can tell you that fox's cs is bull sh!t i had issues with a fork and they were worthless even tho the breakage was no fault of mine.

Marz avy are the only 2 forks to buy.


----------



## theforsakencheezit (Jan 5, 2005)

snowskilz said:


> let me be a little more specific. the fork never touched anything. logs dirt trees, spikes. nada nothing. the tire hit the log. not the fork. there is no reason for the fork to fail in such a way. i hope fox has fixed this issue with the 06 forks. it cracked right between the honeycomb on the back on the brake arch.


Who the hell front wheel cases a 2.5 foot gap with a 6 foot bike...all he had to do was lean back. You fail at life.

This is similar to driving your car into a tree; it's both a) stupid and b) not the cars fault


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

theforsakencheezit said:


> Who the hell front wheel cases a 2.5 foot gap with a 6 foot bike...all he had to do was lean back. You fail at life.
> 
> This is similar to driving your car into a tree; it's both a) stupid and b) not the cars fault


Ha!

Damn that is funny.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

theforsakencheezit said:


> Who the hell front wheel cases a 2.5 foot gap with a 6 foot bike...all he had to do was lean back. You fail at life.
> 
> This is similar to driving your car into a tree; it's both a) stupid and b) not the cars fault


wow some ppl cant read. shawn was trying to stop. the bike kept going as he tried to stop. he actually hugged the tree next to the take off. the front wheel hit the front log at 2/3 the way down the wheel. Def not hard enough to break the brake arch


----------



## theforsakencheezit (Jan 5, 2005)

snowskilz said:


> wow some ppl cant read. shawn was trying to stop. the bike kept going as he tried to stop. he actually hugged the tree next to the take off. the front wheel hit the front log at 2/3 the way down the wheel. Def not hard enough to break the brake arch


No, I read that, and ignored it so I could make the afformentioned obscene comment about said asshat's actions.

If you "accidentally" drive a car into a tree, wouldn't you be trying to stop too?


----------



## DH'er16 (Jan 28, 2004)

theforsakencheezit said:


> Who the hell front wheel cases a 2.5 foot gap with a 6 foot bike...all he had to do was lean back. You fail at life.
> 
> This is similar to driving your car into a tree; it's both a) stupid and b) not the cars fault


HAHAHAHAHA I wanted to say something along those lines but I held my tongue. you buy a bike that costs almost $4000 and jump a jump that is shorter than the wheelbase of the bike, WTF!?!?!?!?

That was very good , I appreciated it

P.S. You could also compare it to falling while stepping of a curb.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

DH'er16 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA I wanted to say something along those lines but I held my tongue. you buy a bike that costs almost $4000 and jump a jump that is shorter than the wheelbase of the bike, WTF!?!?!?!?
> 
> That was very good , I appreciated it
> 
> P.S. You could also compare it to falling while stepping of a curb.


Making fun of peoples riding on the internet is lame.


----------



## theforsakencheezit (Jan 5, 2005)

DH'er16 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA I wanted to say something along those lines but I held my tongue. you buy a bike that costs almost $4000 and jump a jump that is shorter than the wheelbase of the bike, WTF!?!?!?!?
> 
> That was very good , I appreciated it
> 
> P.S. You could also compare it to falling while stepping of a curb.


Yea seriously...this guy needs to find a freaking house to jump off of.


----------



## DH'er16 (Jan 28, 2004)

theforsakencheezit said:


> No, I read that, and ignored it so I could make the afformentioned obscene comment about said asshat's actions.
> 
> If you "accidentally" drive a car into a tree, wouldn't you be trying to stop too?


well I guess the gap that was smaller than the bike was too big for him.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> Def not hard enough to break the brake arch


first of all bikes do crazy **** when ghost ridin and second of all oviously it did


----------



## theforsakencheezit (Jan 5, 2005)

TheSherpa said:


> Making fun of peoples riding on the internet is lame.


It's too fun and easy to be lame...join the party.


----------



## mtbkid (Mar 18, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Making fun of peoples riding on the internet is lame.


e-riding isnt real riding


----------



## DH'er16 (Jan 28, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Making fun of peoples riding on the internet is lame.


I'll tell ya whats lame, taking all this seriously.

when someone sets themselves up to be made fun of, someone else must knock them down a peg, otherwise they get away with it.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

theforsakencheezit said:


> Yea seriously...this guy needs to find a freaking house to jump off of.


You live in Colorado, and in the denver area at that. Bring yourself and your bike up to Todd's land. There are a number of us, who go there regularly. 
I seriously doubt you will find it as easy as it looks. Pictures do not do the stunts justice.
So until you have ridden there, keep your opinions of people you don't know to yourself.
Prove me wrong. I do not mind one bit.


----------



## theforsakencheezit (Jan 5, 2005)

bpatterson6 said:


> You live in Colorado, and in the denver area at that. Bring yourself and your bike up to Todd's land. There are a number of us, who go there regularly.
> I seriously doubt you will find it as easy as it looks. Pictures do not do the stunts justice.
> So until you have ridden there, keep your opinions of people you don't know to yourself.
> Prove me wrong. I do not mind one bit.


Bring it, I'm down, along with my crew mtb kid and dh'er16...front range racer styleee representin' yo


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

theforsakencheezit said:


> Bring it, I'm down, along with my crew mtb kid and dh'er16...front range racer styleee representin' yo


We post all the time for Build sessions and ride sessions up at Todd's place.
All you gotta do is show up. 
Todd and the RPR crew will most likely be up sometime next weekend doing the build session / Ride Session. I will be in the SF Bay Area doing some R&R. But none, the less show up. You won't be sorry. and btw, knock it off with your hard urban ebonics.


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

oh oh. i want to go too!!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

shi!t, just lap some JB WELD around that arch, give it 24 hours to dry, and go ride. it'll be stonger than new.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

theforsakencheezit said:


> Bring it, I'm down, along with my crew mtb kid and dh'er16...front range racer styleee representin' yo


dont worry youve already proven that your not worthy of what i got built.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

bpatterson6 said:


> You live in Colorado, and in the denver area at that. Bring yourself and your bike up to Todd's land. There are a number of us, who go there regularly.
> I seriously doubt you will find it as easy as it looks. Pictures do not do the stunts justice.
> So until you have ridden there, keep your opinions of people you don't know to yourself.
> Prove me wrong. I do not mind one bit.


im down to hit it. but then you guys have to come up to my property and build. tit for tat. ive been on todds ass for some time and hes being weird. my property is only about 60x longer and has slope and mad natty features. i need your crew because you guys build unlike others around here. it would be sick if we worked together. seriously.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

zachdank said:


> your tire hit a log and the arch broke. riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
> my homeboy broke his Kona Stinky today. he was just riding off a curb in the parking lot.


dood this is no joke, if he serious f'ed up and his bike went twirling through the air then this post would say"hey look at what dumb a$$ shawn did to his $1600 fork" but the impact the fork a rs sid dual air could of taken. This frikin fork failed horribly. Just think what could of happened if we were shuttling. And the worse thing is we were gonna leave in 15 mins to shuttle. Thank god it didnt break there or else he could fallen down a 10 foot cliff if it failed in a certain rocky section.

This is no joke, not tryin to cause bad vibes on fox. Tru life shiz that happend and its bs bc it never should of


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

dream4est said:


> im down to hit it. but then you guys have to come up to my property and build. tit for tat. ive been on todds ass for some time and hes being weird. my property is only about 60x longer and has slope and mad natty features. i need your crew because you guys build unlike others around here. it would be sick if we worked together. seriously.


yea i know i need to get my ass motivated up to your place. and now thtat theres no where else for me to build on my land i need to get movin.

Mark i def think you would love the elevated bridge section. Step up gap `3 feet to a `3 foot gap that you have to turn left going over then the above gap where you have to bear right over a 6 foot table. Super fun and flowy

This frikin 8 yr old on the mojo team cleared a 25 ft table at maxwell falls today. it was pretty ill


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

dream4est said:


> im down to hit it. but then you guys have to come up to my property and build. tit for tat. ive been on todds ass for some time and hes being weird. my property is only about 60x longer and has slope and mad natty features. i need your crew because you guys build unlike others around here. it would be sick if we worked together. seriously.


Mark,
I'm down to build up at your place. I just haven't had much time yet this year.
I'm sure we will be up sometime soon for some build sessions.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

DH'er16 said:


> P.S. You could also compare it to falling while stepping of a curb.


your right you could compare it to going off a curb. thats why its bs.

What happens when sherpa (whom i believe has a 40rc also) gets rockin down the arkansas DH course smacks a rock and land on his back? There is no reason this fork should of failed in such a manner, ive seen much worse crashes with any other fork even a "dorito" and the person straightened their handlebar got back on the bike and rode away


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

snowskilz said:


> yea i know i need to get my ass motivated up to your place. and now thtat theres no where else for me to build on my land i need to get movin.
> 
> Mark i def think you would love the elevated bridge section. Step up gap `3 feet to a `3 foot gap that you have to turn left going over then the above gap where you have to bear right over a 6 foot table. Super fun and flowy
> 
> This frikin 8 yr old on the mojo team cleared a 25 ft table at maxwell falls today. it was pretty ill


i have seen the pix. tasty. i like all your builds. craftmanship. your stuff fits your land nicely. there really is not enough size and slope and natty features to do anything monstrous. people here who whiff sh*t about it are too lazy to build their own anyway. 
but brah my land has all that and then some. and i have the next two days off. hint!!!! and im always available mornings and saturday. i just want to show it to you and then you can build with your brahs without me when we cant hook up. i need you guys. 3/4 mile long shuttle mania and your posse would have a free place to ride/build for many years. imagine a 4000ft long todd style trail. i got that line and then some.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> You live in Colorado, and in the denver area at that. Bring yourself and your bike up to Todd's land. There are a number of us, who go there regularly.
> I seriously doubt you will find it as easy as it looks. Pictures do not do the stunts justice.
> So until you have ridden there, keep your opinions of people you don't know to yourself.
> Prove me wrong. I do not mind one bit.


 Soo, a while back I remember reading a thread from a group ride in palmer. Said the same guy crashed on a stair section on a certain steep rock slope. I have cleaned that line on my trek fuel


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> This frikin 8 yr old on the mojo team cleared a 25 ft table at maxwell falls today. it was pretty ill


what and where's maxwell falls?i've never heard of that before


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

DanD said:


> Soo, a while back I remember reading a thread from a group ride in palmer. Said ride the same guy crashed on a stair section on a certain steep rock slope. I have cleaned that line on my trek fuel


yes he did crash on that section bc his pedal was down and his ankle got caught on the rock on the side.

Shawn is one of the fastest riders around. some young buck who wins under 25 expert beat shawn by 3 secs on a 4 min course. He smokes just about everybody i know thats not pro.

After talking to a few friends it is a possibilty that the fork cracked during a certain shuttle run we did and mayb this lil accident caused it to fail


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

ironhorsebike1 said:


> what and where's maxwell falls?i've never heard of that before


national forrest up between evergreen and connifer. its a frish layout with some climbing and lots of fun stuff hidden all over the place. I will post when we are headin up so you can come ride


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> yes he did crash on that section bc his pedal was down and his ankle got caught on the rock on the side.
> 
> Shawn is one of the fastest riders around. some young buck who wins under 25 expert beat shawn by 3 secs on a 4 min course. He smokes just about everybody i know thats not pro.
> 
> After talking to a few friends it is a possibilty that the fork cracked during a certain shuttle run we did and mayb this lil accident caused it to fail


 race results don't necassarily say anything about frequency of crashing


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

DanD said:


> race results don't necassarily say anything about frequency of crashing


back off. everyone goes down. its really lame to call out peoples skills on the web.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

DanD said:


> Soo, a while back I remember reading a thread from a group ride in palmer. Said the same guy crashed on a stair section on a certain steep rock slope. I have cleaned that line on my trek fuel


Yeah he did crash. But so what. He just had one bad episode. Every rider once in a while has that day. You don't feel it. He is an awesome rider.
He normally wouldnt crash on easy shiz like that steep rock slope. You don't even know him. You've never ridden with him. So you arent in a position to judge him. Trust me, he can ride as well as anyone on this Forum.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> Yeah he did crash. But so what. He just had one bad episode. Every rider once in a while has that day. You don't feel it. He is an awesome rider.
> He normally wouldnt crash on easy shiz like that steep rock slope. You don't even know him. You've never ridden with him. So you arent in a position to judge him. Trust me, he can ride as well as anyone on this Forum.


 again, I'm not calling him out, just saying it isn't the first I've heard of him crashing, and that any fork with enough crashes on it is going to eventually give


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

not calling anyone out, just saying from what I've heard he has taken a number of crashes on the fork, enough crashes and any fork is going to break


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> senior toolshed. mayb you didnt read the whole thread but let me sum it up for ya. The bike was almost stopped. mayb going 5 mph if that it hit the log. which is an impact every bike should take. The fork cracked at the brake arch. i was not riding the bike and it does not belong to me so this is as far as i will go.
> 
> if fox steps up to the plate on this one i will b greatly surprised. you can easily see that their fork was not built to take the rigors of riding day after day. i will gladly bet $5 that you break yours by the end of the summer.
> 
> ...


 your original post said he hit the log at 20 mph, now its 5?


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

DanD said:


> again, I'm not calling him out, just saying it isn't the first I've heard of him crashing, and that any fork with enough crashes on it is going to eventually give


Trust me, I have never had any troubles with my shiver and it's seen plenty of crashes.


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*sh!t man*



zachdank said:


> your tire hit a log and the arch broke. riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
> my homeboy broke his Kona Stinky today. he was just riding off a curb in the parking lot.


I was just riding down the street, a squirl dropped his acorn in front of me as he got the hell out of the way, and I'll be damned, my frame and fork cracked when I hit that f-ing thing! Man, and the worst was I was only doin' 5 Miles Per Hour! My DH bike can handle high speed hits, drops, jumps, and all, but when it came to the squirl who dropped that Acorn - the bike couldn't take it....I guess the bike wasn't built for those type of hits... time to hit the tube I guess.....


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

DanD said:


> your original post said he hit the log at 20 mph, now its 5?


He has a point Todd. Fess up...was it 20mph or 5mph?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

maybe you cracked the lowers before you did that step down, and when it hit the tree it jus seperated to the point where youd notice it, when i cracked my frame recently i didnt even realize it, the day before i was hitting some drops and stair gaps on my hardtail, just doing urban cruising, and the next night i was doing a few manuels, put down my bike and noticed a huge crack.....i know enough that the manuels wouldnt of cracked my frame.......
or maybe your 40 was a factory defect, air buble when they molded the lowers, made it crack, made a weak spot
all i know is the 40;s i felt and looked at/inspected lookd strong as s&*t , so who knows, i wouldnt let fox know that it hit a tree though  good luck, dont bash the fork though, i mean no one else has cracked em yet, its one of those to bad it happend, your bro problly weakend it doing bigger drops and when it hit the tree it finally gave out, like a untrue wheel tacoing

my 2 cents, jus trying to make logic of how your were capabgle of cracking a 40


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

DanD said:


> again, I'm not calling him out, just saying it isn't the first I've heard of him crashing, and that any fork with enough crashes on it is going to eventually give


very true, but how many boxxers have been beat to hell for years and still work. They weigh the same, are sloppier, smaller etc.

Moral of the story a fork like this shouldnt break like this in a month and a half.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

SBSfreerider said:


> maybe you cracked the lowers before you did that step down, and when it hit the tree it jus seperated to the point where youd notice it, when i cracked my frame recently i didnt even realize it, the day before i was hitting some drops and stair gaps on my hardtail, just doing urban cruising, and the next night i was doing a few manuels, put down my bike and noticed a huge crack.....i know enough that the manuels wouldnt of cracked my frame.......
> or maybe your 40 was a factory defect, air buble when they molded the lowers, made it crack, made a weak spot
> all i know is the 40;s i felt and looked at/inspected lookd strong as s&*t , so who knows, i wouldnt let fox know that it hit a tree though  good luck, dont bash the fork though, i mean no one else has cracked em yet, its one of those to bad it happend, your bro problly weakend it doing bigger drops and when it hit the tree it finally gave out, like a untrue wheel tacoing
> 
> my 2 cents, jus trying to make logic of how your were capabgle of cracking a 40


i totally agree, there was no "snap" when it all happened


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> your right you could compare it to going off a curb. thats why its bs.
> 
> What happens when sherpa (whom i believe has a 40rc also) gets rockin down the arkansas DH course smacks a rock and land on his back? There is no reason this fork should of failed in such a manner, ive seen much worse crashes with any other fork even a "dorito" and the person straightened their handlebar got back on the bike and rode away


Any fork can break if the planets are properly aligned. But seriously, I think it's a little unfair to act as if this is a problem with every dh40. There are alot of variables involved with how the fork may have broken. Maybe he stressed the fork more badly earlier on and it all it took was this minor crash for the arch to snap?


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Any fork can break if the planets are properly aligned. But seriously, I think it's a little unfair to act as if this is a problem with every dh40. There are alot of variables involved with how the fork may have broken. Maybe he stressed the fork more badly earlier on and it all it took was this minor crash for the arch to snap?


what you said is very true and possibly could be what happened. but as i said earlier this fork shouldnt of failed yet. Did it take one good fall, yeah, My trip 8 took 5 good crasheds my 02 boxxer took so many i cant count. A fork thats made for DH racing needs to be strong enough to last a season. We all know in the dh world crashing happens. Its the way it is.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

20 mph crashes into logs, even on small jumps, is going to break forks.


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

i cant beleive i just read through this whole entire post...


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> i cant beleive i just read through this whole entire post...


 What I can't believe is that there are people who think "weaksauce" doesn't sound utterly retarded  

I also can't believe that there are really people who will judge a fork based on a single instance of failure. There might be a genuine problem, there might not be, but a single cracked crown that could have been caused by anything doesn't mean there is.

It could have been a manufacturing defect in this particular fork. It could have been some bizarre circumstance in this particular impact. Maybe he dinged the crown without knowing it and created a stress riser. Not to mention, the reason the fork breaks is almost never the last impact, it's every one leading up to it.

Titling a thread, "Frikin weaksauce 40" and subsequently trashing the fork is inflammitory and innacurate. At least wait until you see _one_ more instance of failure before all of you monkeys start screaming and flinging poo, ok?

Frickin weaksauce thread, if you ask me.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*me either*



ilikepinkbikes said:


> i cant beleive i just read through this whole entire post...


I bet it's a casting flaw. Thumper's 36 has probably seen more abuse than Shawn's 40 what with all the cased jumps...  
Sorry, Grant...  
Shawn should pull the axle and take a look at the cross section before he takes it in. There were a few older Fox Forx that had issues around the dropouts and broke when they shouldn't have. I know my Talas saw at least as much destructive force as that without snapping.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

theforsakencheezit said:


> If you "accidentally" drive a car into a tree, wouldn't you be trying to stop too?


Alex, apparently you've never seen Sideways.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow.... what's even lamer than reading this whole flamefest is its a flamefest entirely from FrontRange CO. 


The fork probably was either defect from the start or through a series of incomprehensible small mishaps got messed up that way and this was the last straw. I doubt it was all in that one small crash (could have been). It was probably through other small crashes that just-so-happened to impact it at the right spot to create stressed areas or somethin...


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

binary visions said:


> I also can't believe that there are really people who will judge a fork based on a single instance of failure. There might be a genuine problem, there might not be, but a single cracked crown that could have been caused by anything doesn't mean there is.


how would you like it if you were pinning your local dh course, you go through a gnar rock garden, your wheel goes right into a rock you roll over it and then when you come out you notice that your fork is cracked in half. Thats basically the scoop of what happened here. There is no reason this should of happened.

I just hope an instnace like this doesnt hurt ot maim someone else.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> I bet it's a casting flaw. Thumper's 36 has probably seen more abuse than Shawn's 40 what with all the cased jumps...
> Sorry, Grant...
> Shawn should pull the axle and take a look at the cross section before he takes it in. There were a few older Fox Forx that had issues around the dropouts and broke when they shouldn't have. I know my Talas saw at least as much destructive force as that without snapping.


Agreed, this fork saw 2 impacts. Not good if ya ask me.

I had a vanilla with the casting issue and when my dropout broke off and i called Fox for them to warranty they told me $150. So basically they messed up and wanted to charge me for them not doing their homework Fthat


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Alex, apparently you've never seen Sideways.


Now that there is good comedy.


----------



## Sin (Feb 28, 2004)

This is me shawn the person who broke the fork! There is no reason in hell that any fork should break doing NS stunts at my level of riding! I know all you pros out there that look at that stunt and laugh, because you are way to worthy to ride such an "easy stunt" but at the same time i cleaned everything out there many times and I just got off line and tried to stop before the so called "shorter gap than my bike" I went OTB and my bike fell into the gap! 

I am not sure that crash caused the breakage, because we where riding all day. So let me sum up. Rode Maxwell falls, came to the land did some tetter totters, did a 10 foot drop, did the flow section cleaned it. did it again crashed (could of been that crash) did not hit any trees or logs, tried again got offline went otb bike fell into the gap I hugged a tree and I think that is it done deal. So there it is all you pro riders out there that never had to learn how to ride and automaticlly where capabale of doing 30ft gaps and ride 6" skinnies 10' in the air LOL, but for us entry level riders that just started the sport last summer kinda bums me out, but at the same time I think its a big freakin joke that I broke a 1500$ fork doing ***** stunts and didnt hit **** no trees nothing preety lame if you ask me LOL


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> He has a point Todd. Fess up...was it 20mph or 5mph?


good question it was def slower than 20 and faster than 5. HE got a fist full of brake grabbed the tree and the bike kept going. If i had my state police issue radar gun i could of told you but i forgot it in the cellar when i went up there.

Man i wish i woulda had the camera on me when this happened. It was too funny for real life. In the nsx movies you See Dangerous Dan jump off his bike all the time and hug trees. Shawn did the same darn thing.

I still feel the fork was "defective" nothing should break in such a way for such a small incident.


----------



## Sin (Feb 28, 2004)

This is me shawn the person who broke the fork! There is no reason in hell that any fork should break doing NS stunts at my level of riding! I know all you pros out there that look at that stunt and laugh, because you are way to worthy to ride such an "easy stunt" but at the same time i cleaned everything out there many times and I just got off line and tried to stop before the so called "shorter gap than my bike" I went OTB and my bike fell into the gap! 

I am not sure that crash caused the breakage, because we where riding all day. So let me sum up. Rode Maxwell falls, came to the land did some tetter totters, did a 10 foot drop, did the flow section cleaned it. did it again crashed (could of been that crash) did not hit any trees or logs, tried again got offline went otb bike fell into the gap I hugged a tree and I think that is it done deal. So there it is all you pro riders out there that never had to learn how to ride and automaticlly where capabale of doing 30ft gaps and ride 6" skinnies 10' in the air LOL, but for us entry level riders that just started the sport last summer kinda bums me out, but at the same time I think its a big freakin joke that I broke a 1500$ fork doing ***** stunts and didnt hit **** no trees nothing preety lame if you ask me LOL

Almost forgot at maxwell falls was hitting a 25' tabletop maybe that is what broke it who the hell knows LOL. After I get it fixed I will still ride it I think personaly or hope it was just a lemon, would suck if they had to do a recall on such a thing.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> how would you like it if you were pinning your local dh course, you go through a gnar rock garden, your wheel goes right into a rock you roll over it and then when you come out you notice that your fork is cracked in half. Thats basically the scoop of what happened here. There is no reason this should of happened.
> 
> I just hope an instnace like this doesnt hurt ot maim someone else.


Are you totally and completely blind to the rest of the world? This kind of s**t happens all the time. It's a risk in all areas of the sport. If this guy was so utterly concerned with it happening, he wouldn't have bought one of the lightest weight race forks available, on it's first season of production might I add - he would have gone with a Monster T.

The tolerances involved in building a fork like that are very tight. Thin walls, light materials... Don't give me this B.S. that you hope it doesn't hurt someone else. You haven't even proven that this is anything more than a single manufacturer's defect, freak accident, or user error. Those things are inherent risks in this sport and if you guys can't deal with that, then you'd better stick to the bike paths.

Like I said, "weaksauce" thread. You've got no evidence that this is anything other than a single, isolated incident, yet you come off like it's a widespread problem where a hundred other people are potentially at risk for this dangerous fork failing.

Go back to riding. Let us know how Fox treats your buddy. If the issue crops up again with him or someone else, maybe there's a problem, but until then, you've got nothing.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

By the way, in no way am I implying that it's not a ***** that a brand new fork broke on something it shouldn't have broken on. But going at it like it's a design flaw, without even having Fox's response on the matter, is ridiculous.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

binary visions said:


> The tolerances involved in building a fork like that are very tight. Thin walls, light materials... Don't give me this B.S. that you hope it doesn't hurt someone else. You haven't even proven that this is anything more than a single manufacturer's defect, freak accident, or user error. Those things are inherent risks in this sport and if you guys can't deal with that, then you'd better stick to the bike paths.


Binary, usually you do make sense. i believe you are not reading and seein the whole picture. The forked failed with very little impact. and none of the impact was directly on the fork itself.



binary visions said:


> Like I said, "weaksauce" thread. You've got no evidence that this is anything other than a single, isolated incident, yet you come off like it's a widespread problem where a hundred other people are potentially at risk for this dangerous fork failing.


Fox vanilla drop outs broke like crazy on the first year model. I personally had one and fox told me i would have to pay for new lowers. Many other ppl were able to get theirs warratied no problem, Was it my fault NO, was it theres YES did they step up and fix a wrong situation HELL NO. I hope they fix shawns fork and get it right.

Take this as a Public Service announcement if you will, The fox 40 can break in the arch area after ghost riding in the curb (and yes lots of sarcasim there)


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

binary visions said:


> By the way, in no way am I implying that it's not a ***** that a brand new fork broke on something it shouldn't have broken on. But going at it like it's a design flaw, without even having Fox's response on the matter, is ridiculous.


Agreed


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> Binary, usually you do make sense. i believe you are not reading and seein the whole picture. The forked failed with very little impact. and none of the impact was directly on the fork itself.


Yes, I understand. But you have no precedent for marking this as an event that will likely happen again.

These are the kind of threads that start rumors where, when someone asks if they should buy a 40, people start responding, "No, I hear they fail at the arch."

There was a thread on here a while back about an Evil Imperial's seattube being improperly reamed and it broke on a small impact (the rider was not on the bike when it came into contact with a wooden stunt). Evil took care of the guy immediately, and that is, so far, the only Imperial frame on record to ever break. Small manufacturer's defect, and an isolated incident that doesn't seem to be widespread. The frame is basically the strongest hardtail on the market - but even the best can have a defect.

See what I mean? I could go around saying you shouldn't buy an Imperial frame because one broke - my statement would be true, but it wouldn't actually tell the whole truth, which is that there was a small defect in a single frame and it hasn't been repeated since.


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

Much like the Boxxer, Fox made the slider really thin in order to keep the weight down. I put a hole in a WC Boxxer, because they are too thin...


----------



## manwithgun (Aug 12, 2004)

WWT said:


> . I put a hole in a WC Boxxer, because they are too thin...


That's happened to me too, but you've just got to tell yourself, "I shouldn't have clipped that rock," then slap on new lowers and get back to riding...


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

WWT said:


> Much like the Boxxer, Fox made the slider really thin in order to keep the weight down. I put a hole in a WC Boxxer, because they are too thin...


 Ahh, yes, and this has exactly what to do with a broken *arch*?


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Ride To The Hills said:


> Theres a thread over on Ridemonkey about putting 05 lowers on an 04 boxxer and *Acadian*, Vitox and a couple other boxxer gurus said it works great and that the 05 lowers are stiffer and stronger than the 04s.
> probably already knew that, but whatever.
> -rtth


 no I didn't...


----------



## oly (Jul 13, 2004)

binary visions said:


> Titling a thread, "Frikin weaksauce 40" and subsequently trashing the fork is inflammitory and innacurate. At least wait until you see _one_ more instance of failure before all of you monkeys start screaming and flinging poo, ok?
> 
> Frickin weaksauce thread, if you ask me.


Thats about the best thing ive read in a long time.... weaksauce and monkeys flinging poo.... classic.


----------



## Sin (Feb 28, 2004)

Just to let you know. I crashed like 4x with the new 40 (nothing major) Lets see what else I landed to flat off of a 6ft drop (over shot landing) 4 crashes include Palmer, and twice at the land and one at apex thats about it ppl so I dont why or how it broke. I think it was just a flaw in the casting or something no big deal! Should be covered sh&t happens. 

I just had my bud post it to let ppl know. 

PS 
thanks for all the flaming! I appricate it  One day we will meet and all u bad ass riders that are making fun of crashes and stunts can show me how a real rider rides LOL !


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

snowskilz said:


> wow some ppl cant read. shawn was trying to stop. the bike kept going as he tried to stop. he actually hugged the tree next to the take off. the front wheel hit the front log at 2/3 the way down the wheel. Def not hard enough to break the brake arch


Obviously it did hit hard enough to break the arch because the arch broke.

But the arch could have all ready been damaged from a previous crash. Could have been a manufacturing flaw, too. It happens.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DanD said:


> not calling anyone out, just saying from what I've heard he has taken a number of crashes on the fork, enough crashes and any fork is going to break


my monster has smoked tons of trees in it's time and is nowhere near breaking.....


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> my monster has smoked tons of trees in it's time and is nowhere near breaking.....


smoked tons......are you sure your talking about your fork and not your lungs formerboulderkindbudhucker? j/k nice one hander at the lod jumps. you got that moved dialed. nice shotgun skillz too.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Obviously it did hit hard enough to break the arch because the arch broke.
> 
> But the arch could have all ready been damaged from a previous crash. Could have been a manufacturing flaw, too. It happens.


Exactly. When I snapped my 3pc bmx crankarm off at the weld I was truly just riding down the sidewalk (okay, curb hopping but same difference ). Obviously the 2' impact wasn't what caused the crank to fail. It was the 10' air while DJ'in or the 5' to flat from an urban ride. Sometimes with cracks they take a while to go catastrophic, failing much farther down the road then where the initial damage occured.

Also cast parts do sometimes have manufacturing defects. Just the way it goes sometimes.

Time will tell if this is really an issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> Now that there is good comedy.


Yeah, that movie was great, if you're 40something and think your alcohol problem is good for a laugh.

On a related sidenote, the DH40 is such a stiff fork that there are going to be lots of sideloads on the arch that you won't see from other manufacturers, other than the Monster. That being the case, I'm sure Fox will hook you up with a new set of lowers. Maybe. If they do have a guy in the warranty department who peruses the forums, he's going to do one of two things:

1) Send you a new set of lowers, hoping that you will post about their great customer service and apologize for ragging on the quality of a product before you even got in touch with the company to find out about warranty service, or

2) Tell you to take a hike, since you ragged on the quality of a product before you even got in touch with the company to find out about warranty service.


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

Acadian said:


> no I didn't...


Jezuz Dude...
I think that some random guy knows what you said better than you know yourself...
Why would you even question him?
If he says you said it, then you MUST have said it!!

LOL!!


----------



## theforsakencheezit (Jan 5, 2005)

snowskilz said:


> dont worry youve already proven that your not worthy of what i got built.


Would you like to put some money on that? I can hang, I assure you.


----------



## theforsakencheezit (Jan 5, 2005)

dream4est said:


> im down to hit it. but then you guys have to come up to my property and build. tit for tat. ive been on todds ass for some time and hes being weird. my property is only about 60x longer and has slope and mad natty features. i need your crew because you guys build unlike others around here. it would be sick if we worked together. seriously.


I am very interested in helping you out just as soon as things start settling into laid back summer mode. Keep us posted on build dates.


----------



## DH'er16 (Jan 28, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> very true, but how many boxxers have been beat to hell for years and still work. They weigh the same, are sloppier, smaller etc.
> 
> Moral of the story a fork like this shouldnt break like this in a month and a half.


no no the moral of the story here is that this is just an accident, freak coincidence kinda thing. If you guys wouldn't jump to conclusions and blame fox and the entire DH40 line for this one problem and instead tell them what happened (exactly what happened, I'm sure they would be happy to help).

Granted if I were in their shoes and read this I wouldnt help you out because you started flaming the entire company and model of fork. There is no way that every 40 would break like that under those conditions, fox is a good company that wouldn't make an entire production line of DH forks that broke that easily in the first place.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

DH'er16 said:


> no no the moral of the story here is that this is just an accident, freak coincidence kinda thing. If you guys wouldn't jump to conclusions and blame fox and the entire DH40 line for this one problem and instead tell them what happened (exactly what happened, I'm sure they would be happy to help).
> 
> Granted if I were in their shoes and read this I wouldnt help you out because you started flaming the entire company and model of fork. There is no way that every 40 would break like that under those conditions, fox is a good company that wouldn't make an entire production line of DH forks that broke that easily in the first place.


this would not be the first time this month someone jumped to conclusions in this forum. it happens. lets move on. have a beer or whatever.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

James @ Go-Ride said:


> ...2) Tell you to take a hike, since you ragged on the quality of a product before you even got in touch with the company to find out about warranty service.


ding-ding-ding!
It is always a good idea to contact a company about issues before you start making public accusations.
Gives them a chance to make it right without bad assumptions being made.

Most companies are happy to work with you (or through your LBS) and get you riding again. Then you can say "I broke my fork and Fox fixed it! It was a freak accident/casting flaw/pilot error/whatever. Great customer service." I have had companies send me upgraded parts as they have made running changes in the product.

If you can not get a satisfactory solution THEN you can complain about a bum product and poor SC.

Warranties and warranty policies are written so there is flexibility on the fixes. Be nice and willing to work with the company and they usually with bend over backwards to make you happy.
Start out complaining about the POS they sold you, tell the world it is a POS and demand the world and they may follow the letter of the law (warranty) and you could be SOL.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

zachdank said:


> werd werd. the name of this thread is "frickin weaksauce 40." if you think you deserve to get your fork replaced your kidding yourself. if Fox replaces it now i would be realy surprised. I know where I would tell you to stick teh fork.


 Hahaha, seriously.


----------



## DH'er16 (Jan 28, 2004)

dream4est said:


> this would not be the first time this month someone jumped to conclusions in this forum. it happens. lets move on. have a beer or whatever.


I'd love to, you buying?


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

what, alcohol? where?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Deweydude said:


> WERD
> the last fork I broke was of no fault of the fork


I haven't even broken a fork yet. Geez, I guess I'm going to have to go bigger.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

DH'er16 said:


> I'd love to, you buying?


sure. the lq is two blocks away. roll over and well pound a few.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

DanD said:


> Hahaha, seriously.


 Is your new avatar someone showing the process that Ronald does to get to the slogan "We love to see you smile" or something?


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

naa, I like that picture because it makes me think what I think McDonalds attitude towards all the fat bastards suing them should be..."Blow Me"


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

this thread is funny, it brought all the ridemonkey dudes out to the Fox defense......


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

cry cry cry

I really hope fox F---'s your warranty over for going crazy on a routine breakage that is more than likely your fault. Customer service is there for a reason. 

Let me guess, this happend a few days ago and you have yet to call them


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Alright, im selling my 40. I cant take a chance of it breaking...  

Fox is ghey.

(If you cannot sense the sarcasmn you dont deserve to)


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Alright, im selling my 40. I cant take a chance of it breaking...
> 
> Fox is ghey.
> 
> (If you cannot sense the sarcasmn you dont deserve to)


Ohh i'll buy it. Or trade you.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Ohh i'll buy it. Or trade you.


Ohh i couldent, i wouldent want to risk a lawsuit to someone i know. I will just sell it on PinkBike.


----------



## beat_down_motiv (Aug 2, 2004)

zachdank said:


> you know what's even more funny? I got banned for like the 8th time from ridemonkey for starting a thread in the dh forum today called " racing pics"
> it had a pic of you racing skinny-D and BK in the beer shotgunning contest.
> all those racer jonnys didn't think it was to funny cuz i tricked them again. They can't stop me. They can only hope to contain me.  My intraweb skeelz are way to gnar for them.


Nice, I got banned from MTBR today because....


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

*i broke...*

i broke my fox dhx5.0 and fox fixed it....i broke it again and fox is fixing it again...now i will sell it in order to give the warranty guys of fox a brake and see if i can test avy`s warranty department


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zachdank said:


> y....... I got banned for like the 8th time from ridemonkey for starting a thread in the dh forum today called " racing pics" ....


i wish i would have seen it, i know it had to have been a riot.....


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

zachdank said:


> you know what's even more funny? I got banned for like the 8th time from ridemonkey for starting a thread in the dh forum today called " racing pics"
> it had a pic of you racing skinny-D and BK in the beer shotgunning contest.
> all those racer jonnys didn't think it was to funny cuz i tricked them again. They can't stop me. They can only hope to contain me.  My intraweb skeelz are way to gnar for them.


i like your style zach. when i registered for ridemonkey (12/02) the process was like pulling teeth. and i only wanted to post cause i was building a freeride park (not my current one. a leased land venture that failed) and there was a thread about it talking total sh*t on there. no one had even seen it and they were whiffin asss. so they finally let me on to defend myself and then *****ed about me spamming (cause i was runnin a biznuss)!!! they need to change the name to ridemonkeykock.com. 
i will now get banned from rm for this. damn lurkers are watching like the mtb cia. lozerz.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*You're all missing it*



j6105 said:


> cry cry cry
> 
> I really hope fox F---'s your warranty over for going crazy on a routine breakage that is more than likely your fault. Customer service is there for a reason.
> 
> Let me guess, this happend a few days ago and you have yet to call them


The owner didn't post this, a buddy who was dissappointed in a (A being SINGULAR) weak 40 broke when the seals were barely broken in. He (the original poster, not the owner) later went on to say he wouldn't trust Fox forks and had bad experiences w/ their cs. The owner of the broken 40 in no way should be held accountable for what anyone else says or thinks about Fox products. You folks need to slow down and actually read who posted what before you jump to conclusions and start blaming innocent people for (gasp!) Fox bashing.


----------



## mtbkid (Mar 18, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> A fork thats made for DH racing needs to be strong enough to last a season. We all know in the dh world crashing happens. Its the way it is.


A fork made for DH racing should last a lot more than 1 season especially if only racing sport class, if it is only lasting one season you need to ajust you're riding style. i have been racing a 2002 boxxer for two seasons in expert class, about 18 DH races and 5 MX races. out of that 3 fininshes outside of top 10, 1 crash that sent me to the hospital, countless minor wipeouts, and i bought the fork used! if you know how to ride smooth and maintain your equipment it will last a long time.


----------



## mtbkid (Mar 18, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> dont worry youve already proven that your not worthy of what i got built.


How'd we do that? We'll get our chance to show you how its done.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

mtbkid said:


> How'd we do that? We'll get our chance to show you how its done.


keaton relax man. the springs crew has skillz i dont think todd and billy are claiming ya dont. and the rpr crew has some skillz too. mistakes have been made in this thread buts lets not lower it to a "my nutts hang lower than yours" smackfest. cmon man you and better cheddars are bigger than that. i have posted stuff i regret and its just silly to continue this. im wasson hs 1988 brah and i rode ppark before you were born. on a bmx. but i aint claiming you and your crew aint hard i likes your style. just remember everythings relative. dh/fr colorado peeps should just get along. i will hook up with the rpr set and we will come down and ride your fav spots as soon as pipeline is open and put all this to rest. pbrs for all as well.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

It was a funny angle - Tyronne, Snatch


----------



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Yes, but you do realize (or so ive personally heard) that this is the first broken 40. Fox doesent want a bad reputation for this fork so they most likely WILL take care of him...


Not the first.... I heard of one here in Brazil that broke in the arch too.... bad news....

Maybe a production error... I don't have reasons to believe 40 could be so bad...


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*holy*



zachdank said:


> guy #1 " but, but, but"
> 
> guy #2 " that's it, lights out fool!" guy 2 then proceeds to nock guy 1 out cold.
> 
> i'm prety sure this is how it all went down.


lol. I bet that's not far off. Only I'm betting Shawn would take a couple good hits b4 he dropped. Us old dudes got to be old by learning how to take a beating..


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> this thread is funny, it brought all the ridemonkey dudes out to the Fox defense......


 No, but it brought the rational people out to slap the douches who start trashing a product before they even hear of a second one breaking...

zach, I'm a little disappointed I missed that thread before it was deleted; want to post the pictures here?


----------



## theforsakencheezit (Jan 5, 2005)

mtbkid said:


> A fork made for DH racing should last a lot more than 1 season especially if only racing sport class, if it is only lasting one season you need to ajust you're riding style. i have been racing a 2002 boxxer for two seasons in expert class, about 18 DH races and 5 MX races. out of that 3 fininshes outside of top 10, 1 crash that sent me to the hospital, countless minor wipeouts, and i bought the fork used! if you know how to ride smooth and maintain your equipment it will last a long time.


I can attest to this...That thing's been through hell, seriously.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*so how is this different?*



binary visions said:


> No, but it brought the rational people out to slap the douches who start trashing a product before they even hear of a second one breaking...
> 
> zach, I'm a little disappointed I missed that thread before it was deleted; want to post the pictures here?


So how is this thread any different than the one where Microhuck says the Sherman won't stand up to freeriding b/c the steerer tube doesn't look as strong as a Pike? Didn't see you saying a peep on that one.
Oh yeah, now I remember, it's because this was a Fox product...
You can now return to your regularly scheduled Fox defensive douche slapping, there, rational guy...


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> So how is this thread any different than the one where Microhuck says the Sherman won't stand up to freeriding b/c the steerer tube doesn't look as strong as a Pike? Didn't see you saying a peep on that one.
> Oh yeah, now I remember, it's because this was a Fox product...
> You can now return to your regularly scheduled Fox defensive douche slapping, there, rational guy...


 Actually, I own a Sherman and love it, and likely would have posted in the thread had I seen it - I don't remember the thread in question. Maybe I even saw it/posted it in and was just feeling particularly mellow that day.

I don't own any Fox products so that pretty much shoots your theory out the window, eh? I have no particular brand loyalties, I just run whatever works best. All of the major suspension manufacturers have at least one good product on the market, and I don't choose based on the name on the sticker. I went with a Sherman for my last fork because I like the feel of TPC+ damping and the chassis for them is pretty sweet, but if the price on the Z.1 FR that I was looking at was better, I probably would have snapped it up.

Sorry I didn't make what you'd consider to be an appropriate response in one of the thousands of threads on this board  - did YOU say anything?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

binary visions said:


> Actually, I own a Sherman and love it, and likely would have posted in the thread had I seen it - I don't remember the thread in question. Maybe I even saw it/posted it in and was just feeling particularly mellow that day.
> 
> I don't own any Fox products so that pretty much shoots your theory out the window, eh? I have no particular brand loyalties, I just run whatever works best. All of the major suspension manufacturers have at least one good product on the market, and I don't choose based on the name on the sticker. I went with a Sherman for my last fork because I like the feel of TPC+ damping and the chassis for them is pretty sweet, but if the price on the Z.1 FR that I was looking at was better, I probably would have snapped it up.
> 
> Sorry I didn't make what you'd consider to be an appropriate response in one of the thousands of threads on this board  - did YOU say anything?


 I like my Sherman as well. Good fork and I got it for a hell of a deal from biker3. 

Sorry I don't have anything REAL to post.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

zachdank said:


> you know what's even more funny? I got banned for like the 8th time from ridemonkey for starting a thread in the dh forum today called " racing pics"
> it had a pic of you racing skinny-D and BK in the beer shotgunning contest.
> all those racer jonnys didn't think it was to funny cuz i tricked them again. They can't stop me. They can only hope to contain me.  My intraweb skeelz are way to gnar for them.


Yeah those were awesome. 90% of people wouldn't hit that stuff racer or not so I don't see why some of the people seemed to get so worked up over it.

Grantles???


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> and i thought your whoring days were over tony teh tiger.


 I'm in school... the only posting I've done today is because I finished my finals and the teachers happened to have the mini-labs with laptops in the rooms so I got on them.


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

This whole thing is getting blown out of proportion. When I saw shawn crash it looked like it would have hurt him more than his bike. After this crash is when we noticed the crack on the crown. Up untill this point we had spent about 2 hours shuttling Maxwellfalls, and an hour hitting the stunts at todds land, so we don't really know when the crack happened, we just noticed it after this fall. However if the fork did crack previously, I would think Shawn would have felt the fork being a little less stiff. 10 minutes before the crash Shawn cleaned the same line and then hit a 10 foot to trany drop, so the fork did see some abuse before the crash, so for all we know the last crash may have been the straw that broke the camels back.

In shawns deffense, to this day still has nothing but good things to say about the fork! When the crash happened he was totally bummed, but continued to rave about how plush and stiff the fork was/is.

Bottom line, IMHO from riding with shawn a few times, I don't think there was any reason this sould have happened, but it did. My conclusion is that there must have been a defect somewhere in the crown because it cracked all the way through on the right side, and there were significant stress cracks on the left side. The fork is total Beef and I think the fork line in general will prove to be a big seller. I don't think anyone on this thread is trying to say that the whole line is trash, I just think that people have jumped to conclusions that his thread was to bash Fox 40's. Knowing Todd(thread starter) and Shawn(fork owner) personaly, I know that they are not out to bash the 40. The fact that this is to my knowledge the first misshap with the 40 posted here, I think that the fork needs more time to be proven as a reliable or unreliable fork.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

*update*

The fork has been overnighted to fox. They have not had one break as of yet in said spot so this is a first. I hope fox warranties it out at no charge.

And about my comment that the fork is a POS, that is a bit overstated. Its not a POS its just that shawn was very very unlucky in this circumstance. The fork does feel super plush unlike many other dh race forks. 

I personally am scared of the fork, based on the breaking point. that is my personal opinion and why i run an avy


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

drum714 said:


> This whole thing is getting blown out of proportion. When I saw shawn crash it looked like it would have hurt him more than his bike. After this crash is when we noticed the crack on the crown. Up untill this point we had spent about 2 hours shuttling Maxwellfalls, and an hour hitting the stunts at todds land, so we don't really know when the crack happened, we just noticed it after this fall. However if the fork did crack previously, I would think Shawn would have felt the fork being a little less stiff. 10 minutes before the crash Shawn cleaned the same line and then hit a 10 foot to trany drop, so the fork did see some abuse before the crash, so for all we know the last crash may have been the straw that broke the camels back.
> 
> In shawns deffense, to this day still has nothing but good things to say about the fork! When the crash happened he was totally bummed, but continued to rave about how plush and stiff the fork was/is.
> 
> Bottom line, IMHO from riding with shawn a few times, I don't think there was any reason this sould have happened, but it did. My conclusion is that there must have been a defect somewhere in the crown because it cracked all the way through on the right side, and there were significant stress cracks on the left side. The fork is total Beef and I think the fork line in general will prove to be a big seller. I don't think anyone on this thread is trying to say that the whole line is trash, I just think that people have jumped to conclusions that his thread was to bash Fox 40's. Knowing Todd(thread starter) and Shawn(fork owner) personaly, I know that they are not out to bash the 40. The fact that this is to my knowledge the first misshap with the 40 posted here, I think that the fork needs more time to be proven as a reliable or unreliable fork.


well said


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*me too*



binary visions said:


> Actually, I own a Sherman and love it, and likely would have posted in the thread had I seen it - I don't remember the thread in question. Maybe I even saw it/posted it in and was just feeling particularly mellow that day.
> 
> I don't own any Fox products so that pretty much shoots your theory out the window, eh? I have no particular brand loyalties, I just run whatever works best. All of the major suspension manufacturers have at least one good product on the market, and I don't choose based on the name on the sticker. I went with a Sherman for my last fork because I like the feel of TPC+ damping and the chassis for them is pretty sweet, but if the price on the Z.1 FR that I was looking at was better, I probably would have snapped it up.
> 
> Sorry I didn't make what you'd consider to be an appropriate response in one of the thousands of threads on this board  - did YOU say anything?


I was just wondering if you were this supportive of all brands or if it was just Fox, and this thread seemed in less need of slapping than the other one. I did say something, as a matter of fact, but it was blown off in a whirlwind of suppositions by Microhuck.


----------



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

XMAG said:


> Not the first.... I heard of one here in Brazil that broke in the arch too.... bad news....
> 
> Maybe a production error... I don't have reasons to believe 40 could be so bad...


I think no one read my post 

I don't know what is happening.... my first guess would a production error in some forks...

*I think Fox should say something*, this guy here in Brazil is sending it to the warranty and selling it.... he's buying a new Shiver... He said 40 was the best fork he's ever ridden, and he already had a boxxer, a whyte bros. and a 2003 shiver too. But he can't trust 40 anymore....

I don't doubt Fox product's quallity, but I have to admit it, I would have to think a lot before buying a 40 after all of that.....


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

wait to see how fox takes care of these two and find out what their explanation is. 2 forks isn't much of a concern to cause widespread panic just yet, a lot of people go huge on them and they hold up. Probably just 2 isolated incidents.


----------



## abegetchell (Sep 24, 2004)

I told my wife, last night, that she made some "frickin weaksauce pasta". She was not amused.


----------



## lemming (Apr 29, 2005)

fox is excellent about replacing stuff. i had won a fox float 100rlc from a freeride comp, and decided it would be a good idea to put it on my bike. so after breaking it and sending it back 3 times i realized that they gave out a cross country fork to a freerider and sold it. all 3 times that fox replaced it the fork came back good as new, and they were glad to replace it, no questions asked.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

DanD said:


> wait to see how fox takes care of these two and find out what their explanation is. 2 forks isn't much of a concern to cause widespread panic just yet, a lot of people go huge on them and they hold up. Probably just 2 isolated incidents.


2 incidents on the message board their are. Many more their may be. Forward too we look for foxes response. Deadly the dark side is


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

abegetchell said:


> I told my wife, last night, that she made some "frickin weaksauce pasta". She was not amused.


haha, i bet she loved that one


----------



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> 2 incidents on the message board their are. Many more their may be. Forward too we look for foxes response. Deadly the dark side is


I'm sure this is the only one in Brazil with problems... when it comes to the whole world i have no Idea... But I don't have any reasons to belive there are many more.....

But as you said.... The dark side clouds everything.......


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

hbfrdh1 said:


> I haven't even broken a fork yet. Geez, I guess I'm going to have to go bigger.


you can break a frame by loosening the headset perload screw and probaby snap the steer tube off to


----------



## Teague (Jul 2, 2005)

its not the fork, its your bad trail karma


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

yea i wanna know what happened


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

vpjackal989 said:


> yea i wanna know what happened


 He got a new 40. I don't think he got full warranty though, I think he paid like $300 for new lowers or something like that.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i wish i would have seen it, i know it had to have been a riot.....


post it here Zach


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Shawn paid like 300.00 for a whole new fork. + shipping. 
I have now seen 3 Fox 40RC2 Forks break in the same place (Arch). Maybe there was a problem with the Manufacturing of those particular forks. I dont know and can't say for certain. A Friend of mine, BikeandSki has that same year fork and he has had no problems so far with his as I am sure many other people whom also use that same year fork have had no troubles. Maybe it comes down to riding style. I don't know. My team mate Dave just got an '06 Fox 40RC2. He is much lighter in weight, really fast, and much more of a smooth rider. I don't think he will have any problems. I still love the Fox 40RC2 Forks, but I weigh in at about 210lbs Fully loaded with Gear and I crash sometimes and that makes me weiry. I dont know what to make of the situation and how to judge if that fork is right for me...


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

.downhillfaster. said:


> You have PERSONALLY seen 3 break in the exact same place, or heard about it?


Nah, Only seen the "after" Carnage. But know the riders and their style. 
Not too extreme in my book. Racer style. NOT ZackDank Xtreme throwin down the insane mad drops...


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

Shawn's 40 was replaced for $120 incl shipping that was very very very nice of Fox

Another local rider broke his 40 and they told him he would have to pay replacement cost that they would not warranty it. 

Both 40's broke from a twisting side load. Hopefully fox fixed the fork for 06 that it can either A take the side load and not break or B made it less stiff in the arch so that it flexes a bit


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Fox has good customer support. When my friends Fox Vanilla started leaking oil, and doing a bunch of random crap that he and I couldn't control, he sent it back and they completley rebuilt it.

Now I know thats a totally different circumstance than breaking your arch, but I wouldn't diss the fork, or the manufacturer until you actually hear back from what they say. To me its sketch. If I was riding and I bailed out and I broke my fork on a large boulder or something, I would try to get a warranty, but I wouldn't expect a new fork or something. I know its my fault.

Whenever we ride freeride bikes, we all need to take into consideration about the personal liability that we ride with. We can't simply huck 30 foot cliffs and expect everything to work perfectly. You need to have personal control over your components and take responsibility of them. Does that mean you should never have faith in your DH40 or 888? No they're built for this, but you can't expect them to hold up on everything you put it through non intended abuse. (Like slamming it fast into a rock or tree)


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

bpatterson6 said:


> Nah, Only seen the "after" Carnage. But know the riders and their style.
> Not too extreme in my book. Racer style. NOT ZackDank Xtreme throwin down the insane mad drops...


FOX40 owns teh huckfest. This was 1 hour ago.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

zachdank said:


> FOX40 owns teh huckfest. This was 1 hour ago.


are those super-proto black stanchions?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sriracha said:


> are those super-proto black stanchions?


no.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> FOX40 owns teh huckfest. This was 1 hour ago.


Zach so you love the Shiver or the Fox more

Pros and cons


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Goddamnit, i said it a hundred times already. TEH FOX40 OWNS TEH SHIVER!!!!!!
> 
> it's like to different worlds. Get a 40 u sukkahead. You'll be glad U did.


yeah! you sukkahead.....


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yeah! you sukkahead.....


if the fox 40 and the monster t got in a fight, who would win?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Zach so you love the Shiver or the Fox more
> 
> Pros and cons


Goddamnit, i said it a hundred times already. TEH FOX40 OWNS TEH SHIVER!!!!!!

it's like to different worlds. Get a 40 u sukkahead. You'll be glad U did.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Pimpcycle


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Pimpcycle


where? i can't see it with your bike in the way.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Goddamnit, i said it a hundred times already. TEH FOX40 OWNS TEH SHIVER!!!!!!
> 
> it's like to different worlds. Get a 40 u sukkahead. You'll be glad U did.


quit the horseshiat...give examples


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> where? i can't see it with your bike in the way.....


You Bastard


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> where? i can't see it with your bike in the way.....


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Rally Blue (Apr 13, 2004)

*nice*

I'm the one who BPatterson mentioned with the new 40. Was a little worried about the 40 and big drops... but it seems like there is little to worry about. I personally know at least 2 people mentioned in this post with broken 40's. Get to ride it tomorrow for the first time!! Should be night and day from a Breakout +


----------



## BigDawg (Nov 11, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> I personally am scared of the fork, based on the breaking point. that is my personal opinion and why i run an avy


I wouldn't be so quick to run here. I bent both my uppers and my steerer on my avy so it can happen to ANYTHING given the right situation. Sh*t just happens.

Good to hear Fox took care of the problem though. Looks to be a great fork. Actually thought about trading the old avy in for one (anyone interested?). I'd ride the h*ll out of it without worry.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

BigDawg said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to run here. I bent both my uppers and my steerer on my avy so it can happen to ANYTHING given the right situation. Sh*t just happens.
> 
> Good to hear Fox took care of the problem though. Looks to be a great fork. Actually thought about trading the old avy in for one (anyone interested?). I'd ride the h*ll out of it without worry.


i just traded in an Avy for a 40 and it was a great move. the 40 is amazing.


----------



## dh4life6969 (Jun 1, 2005)

i guarantuee the reason your fork broke is because you smashed the arc into a log you know stuff like that happens and like people said don be so quick to judge just tell fox it broke they'll give you new lowers and i guarantuee they won brake again


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*Really?*



dh4life6969 said:


> i guarantuee the reason your fork broke is because you smashed the arc into a log you know stuff like that happens and like people said don be so quick to judge just tell fox it broke they'll give you new lowers and i guarantuee they won brake again


You guarantee it? That's funny, because even Fox won't guarantee something like that...


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

BigDawg said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to run here. I bent both my uppers and my steerer on my avy so it can happen to ANYTHING given the right situation. Sh*t just happens.
> 
> Good to hear Fox took care of the problem though. Looks to be a great fork. Actually thought about trading the old avy in for one (anyone interested?). I'd ride the h*ll out of it without worry.


James?

(haven't heard of anyone else trashing an Avy like that...  )


----------

